# Hooked To Shore Power Full Time-Battery



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

is it necessary to have house battery when connected to shore power? i keep my 31fqbhs connected at an rv park full time, the battery has gone bad and i have replaced it with a new one. i was just wondering if it was even necessary to us have a battery, when i removed the battery all 12v worked normally running off the converter. thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

breezeblocker said:


> is it necessary to have house battery when connected to shore power? i keep my 31fqbhs connected at an rv park full time, the battery has gone bad and i have replaced it with a new one. i was just wondering if it was even necessary to us have a battery, when i removed the battery all 12v worked normally running off the converter. thanks


 as long as your converter is working properly (supplying 12V) there isn't a need for the battery. The batterys primary function is to engage the emergency brake should the unit seperate while under tow. And of course to supply 12V when not on shore power to units that use 12V to run. Ignitors, Water Heater, etc.

Ensure the leads are properly insulated or taped with Electrical tape and secured to prevent them arcing or making contact with one another.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are also requirements for the battery when you open and close the slides as the load is high and the converter does not like to drive it. Also the battery help make the DC voltage more stable under normal use. I would recommend you leave the battery connected.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Having a battery would also keep the frig running (via propane) if the power at the RV park was to ever go out. Nice to have the battery as backup for times when power goes out.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Just remember to check the water level in the battery often if you decide to keep it connected. The converter will be charging it all the time.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

RDS said:


> Just remember to check the water level in the battery often if you decide to keep it connected. The converter will be charging it all the time.


If the converter is anything like the one in our 2011 Outback, or our previous 2005 Surveyor, it shouldn't be too bad for boiling off the water. I check the water level at the end of each season, and have to add little, if any, water. The converters seem to be pretty decent for not overcharging the battery.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Having a battery would also keep the frig running (via propane) if the power at the RV park was to ever go out. Nice to have the battery as backup for times when power goes out.


How long would a battery (best spec money can buy at local auto parts store) last, without converter charging it, for running the frig with it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Having a battery would also keep the frig running (via propane) if the power at the RV park was to ever go out. Nice to have the battery as backup for times when power goes out.


How long would a battery (best spec money can buy at local auto parts store) last, without converter charging it, for running the frig with it?
[/quote]

About 3 weeks with no other loads.


----------

